
Please Welcome Lenovo to the LVFS (Linux Vendor Firmware Service) - mfincham
https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2018/08/06/please-welcome-lenovo-to-the-lvfs/
======
usr1106
In theory this LVFS is nice. In practice it has always been useless for me,
because I have never owned one of not so many machines supported.

This morning I tried my ThinkPad X1 Carbon 5th, which is now on the list of
supported devices.

The updater did not find anything to update, although I'm sure I don't have
the newest BIOS installed.

From reading the article I guess my updater could be too old (not using Fedora
28) or the update is still blacklisted from some other reason.

Let's see whether this start to work some day...

